# how is 64bit support nowadays?

## Koda

back in the days when i discovered linux, i was fashinated, among other things, that you could run 64 bit applications

(if i'm not mistaken linux is the first 64OS and gentoo is the first 64bit linux)

however back then 64bits support was awful, you had to do nasty things like chrooting twice to run java in firefox or stuff like that and bugs and problems were just behind the corner for everything you did

so i gave up and moved to 32 bits archs

however now i'm working on a full 64 bits project and i was just wonder if things changed positively over time

has the application support improved or are there still many problems?

thanks a lot!

bye

Koda

----------

## poly_poly-man

The only problems I've run into so far are flash (nspluginviewer works, but also is slow/bloated) and building toolchains (multilib screws up gcc builds - I build poly-p-ux in a chroot now.)

I'm on ~amd64 and happy!

poly-p man

----------

## paulbiz

I've been using amd64 exclusively for a year and don't have any regrets. My fully-accessible 8 gigabytes of RAM are happy, too.  :Smile: 

I don't have a 32-bit chroot setup or anything. Flash/java on the web are the only weird things, but that's easy enough to run 32-bit binary version of a browser. There's also nspluginwrapper to run 32-bit plugins in 64-bit firefox/seamonkey.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

there are some binaries for 32 bit linux out there, which wont work with amd64. e.g. zattoo-bin

also duke3d doesnt work.

if u need a gaming environment stick to 32 bit. also if u have some binaries for 32 bit.

flash bloats up my firefox, i think its some emulation with firefox and something else which i have forgotten. native 64bit flash i think doesnt exists.

----------

## poly_poly-man

Java doesn't give me any troubles.... then again I'm using konqueror  :Razz: 

I thought the open-source java had the plugin....

poly-p man

----------

## ksp7498

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> Java doesn't give me any troubles.... then again I'm using konqueror 
> 
> I thought the open-source java had the plugin....
> 
> poly-p man

 

you mean blackdown java?  yeah it works but it's only up to java version 1.4, and also has known security issues.

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *ksp7498 wrote:*   

>  *poly_poly-man wrote:*   Java doesn't give me any troubles.... then again I'm using konqueror 
> 
> I thought the open-source java had the plugin....
> 
> poly-p man 
> ...

 

no, I mean sun java 1.6.0... they open-sourced it for 1.6.0.

poly-p man

----------

## DaggyStyle

neither of then is 32 bit on my amd64, running icedtea(java 1.7 self compiled plugin) without any problem and swfdec (64 bit flash libs) without any problems.

----------

## ksp7498

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

>  *ksp7498 wrote:*    *poly_poly-man wrote:*   Java doesn't give me any troubles.... then again I'm using konqueror 
> 
> I thought the open-source java had the plugin....
> 
> poly-p man 
> ...

 

oh, well no the amd64 java 1.6.0 does not have a netscape browser plugin.  Icedtea is the first "real" 64-bit java plugin that I'm aware of.

----------

